# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Can anybody help please?

## Dotty

We have an old wooden beehive in our orchard that has not been used in many years. However today I noticed that there are a lot of bees in and around it. I am quite happy to keep and care for them, go on a course etc, etc but I need help now as I have no idea what if anything needs to be done for them at the moment. Any advice please? We are near Laurieston in Dumfries and Galloway. Thanks.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

That sounds as though the bees have found, or are contemplating, a good home, Dotty.  Look on the SBA website for the nearest beekeeping association to you.  They have a clickable map here.

Kitta

----------


## Dotty

Thanks for that. I have looked them up and the nearest is Dumfries thanks

----------


## Neils

Dotty,

To follow on from Kitta's advice, in the first instance it might be worth asking if one of the members can come and have a look at the situation. As admirable as the intent is, it's not a trivial undertaking to being beekeeping and it might at least be worth establishing at the moment whether there is actually a colony in there to look after.

If the potential is enough of a catalyst to spark your interest though then grab the opportunity  :Smile:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Dotty
bees at bottom.jpg
This book is a nice read and a good introduction to beekeeping
You can get it online lots of places
It doesn't cover diseases and pests 
For that I would go to http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/index.cfm?sectionid=24
That way the info is up to date and free

----------

